# Meth-heads needed...



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

This is so funny... I wonder how many calls they get?!

Looking for meth addicts for film project pay included


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I bet they have the good blue stuff in Steamboat!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Ha! I saw that one too whilst browsing the "gigs" section. What a buncha weirdos.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Get paid for doing what you love?? American dream 
😆

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

I'll do meth to be a celebrity!


----------

